# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Fjala e zonjës Topalli në Kuvend

## Brari

Ja nje model i oratorise.
Eshte e verteta qe e zbukuron e i jep tingull fjales se Lire..
E verteta e pasuron demokracine dhe vetem ajo..


Fjala e zonjes Topalli ne Kuvend:

---------


g55¨

Data: 14/11/2006, ora 



Mocioni kundër meje, riaktualizim i nenit 55 të agjitacion-propagandës  



Per herë të dytë brenda 6 muajve, ju më vlerësoni e më nderoni me nje mocion, siç i thoni ju. Ky mocion, siç e pranoni  edhe vete, nuk ka lidhje me Kushtetutën e as me rregulloren. Por veç kësaj, te gjithë firmëtarët nuk kanë gjë as me Jozefina Topallin, sepse shumica më vini ne zyrën time dhe e thoni këtë. Por unë jam sot këtu, për ti shpjeguar shqiptarëve se cila është arsyeja e vërtetë, që unë jam sot prapë ketu për mocion, gjë që s'ka ndodhur as për raste kur plumba janë derdhur në parlament, e jo shumë kohë më parë. Së pari, qëllimi nuk është Jozefina, as vetëm mazhoranca. Sot tentohet një mocion kundër një kulture, që prej dhjetëra vitesh ndeshet me atë të mostolerancës e të dhunës. Mocioni nuk është kundër kryetares, jo, mocioni është kundër 3 Korrikut. Mocioni nuk është kundër kryetarit të Parlamentit , jo, ai është kundër parlamentarizmit,kundër pluralizmit, është kundër reformës. Mocioni është kundër pushtetit të  ligjit, kundër rregullit, mocioni është  kundër sovranit. E unë jam sot këtu ,vetëm se kam fatin të jem kryetare, e kam privilegjin për të folur në emër të ketij të fundit. Sot, meqë ka lidhje me mocionin, unë dua edhe tju rrefej se pse jam  në politikë.

Fati e bëri që unë të hyja në politikë 20 vjet para se të lindja. Po, po ne 45-ën. Formalisht në parlament  kam hyrë në 96-n. Realisht kam vendosur ti përkushtohem politikës pas 97-s. Dhe a e dini pse? Sepse kurrë nuk mund të heshtja ndaj atyre që kërkonin ta ndanin Shqipërinë. Sepse kurrë nuk duhej të  harroja ata kaushët  që nën drejtimin e disa firmëtareve, si sot në mocion, dogjën e vranë vendin tonë. Ashtu si kurrë nuk mund të mos mendoja për vrasjet e Bahri Omarit në 45-ën, ashtu nuk mund të mos i kthehesha, me mendim, vrasjeve të gjithë këtyre viteve. Te njëjtët firmëtarë. Edhe të njëjtët mbiemra si në 45-ën, si në 97-n si në 2006-ën. Veçse sot, kohët kanë ndryshuar shumë. Sot nuk vret dot. Unë jam sot në politikë pikërisht për shkak të luftës mes kulturës së shtetit e kulturës së dhunës. Une jam sot këtu pikërisht për shkak të konfliktit mes kulturës së  ligjit, e të reformës  me atë të dhunës e antiligjit. 1 vit më parë ju premtova se do të  isha avokate e opozitës. Sot e mendoj njëlloj. Ndaj i drejtohem shqiptarëve, e kryesisht  atyre që ju kanë votuar ju, por kryesisht të rinjve; kurrë mos e pranoni dhunën, kurrë mos e lejoni dhunën, asnjeherë mos u pajtoni me të. Unë jam sot ketu, në një detyrë të rëndësishme, që unë e shoh si mision. Nuk e fsheh se jam e inspiruar nga deputetët e parlamentit të parë shqiptar, burra të mëdhenj, që sakrifikuan çdo gjë për kombin e tyre. Ato nuk iu nënshtruan kurrë vulgariteteve, as presioneve, as dhunës. Ata nuk i binin bilbilave, ata nuk shanin, ata nuk bllokonin , ata nuk u pasuruan kurrë nga politika.

Shumica prej tyre u pushkatuan, por po të ishin gjallë besoj se do kishin një mocion përpara. Ju nuk mund ta kuptoni çfarë inspirimi i madh jane ata per mua. Ashtu, siç ndoshta unë nuk mund te kuptoj se çfarë fantazmash mund të sillen mbi kokat e disave, e atyre ,qe kanë qenë firmëtarë jo vetëm të mocioneve, por firmëtarë të vdekjes të pas 45-s, apo firmëtarë të 97-s. Gjatë viteve të shkuara në parlament kam parë qeveri të shumta. Kam parë deputetë, që shiten e blihen, ministra të aftë dhe të paaftë, të ndershëm dhe hajdutë, kam dëgjuar mediokritetet lapidare, kam parë të vidhet e të pasurohen, kam parë arrogancën e pa përgjegjësinë, kam  ndjekur si ndryshoheshin  ligje për interesa të biznesi  të dikujt brenda parlamentit,  kam parë tek të  merrte frymën trafiku i influencës, kam parë teksa  vendi zhytej në korrupsion e varfëri, kam ndjerë se shteti po kapej prej fyti. Kam parë shumë deputetë të flasin, të guxojnë, kam parë shumë të tjerë të heshtin dhe të konformohen. Jam trishtuar kur shikoja se qeveritë rrëzoheshin dhe  ngriheshin, jo për arsye përgjegjësish, por thjesht se një klan brenda një koalicioni nuk po pasurohej si një tjetër klan brenda qeverisë. Kam parë forcën e parasë që blinte, dhe frikën e egërsisë së mafias që kërcënonte. Ka qenë vetëdija e humbjes së vendit tim, që gjatë fushatës elektorale  refreni im ka qenë; zgjedhjet nuk duhet të kishin bazë aq ndarjet politike, se sa ndarjet mes korrupsionit dhe luftës ndaj tij, krimit dhe vendosjen e tij para ligjit. Nuk kam parë kuq e blu, por  kam kërkuar të dalloj vetëm mes të ndershmes, korrektes, ligjit, integritetit dhe vjedhjes, turpit, korrupsionit, krimit, mafias e kapjes. Ndaj dhe ditën e parë pas zgjedhjes së kryetarit të parlamentit ju thashë: Unë do të jem avokatja juaj! 

Ju qeshët, por mbi të gjitha e keqkuptuat. Unë nuk jam penduar hiç se e thashë dhe se u tregova fleksibël  me kohën  mbi normën, me kohën mbi rregulloren.  Fleksibiliteti e toleranca janë vlerat dhe mjetet më të mira. Por ju e keqkuptuat. Disa e lexuan si dobësi atë,  toleranca i mërziti, i nervozoi. Por unë edhe sot nuk ju fajësoj ju për këtë , as per  gjestet  tuaja vulgare, as për kërcitje dhëmbësh, as .... Por ju gabuat, kur menduat se mund të bëhesha avokate e korrupsionit. Por sinqerisht, nuk ju ndihmoj dot nëse edhe pas një viti ju nuk e pranoni se nuk jeni në pushtet. Unë sot, e kuptoj shumë më mirë se sa e vështirë është për disa që smund të pasurohen përmes karriges politike. Këtë, disa nuk mund ta pranojnë. I duket e padrejtë, i duket e pa mundur. I duket e padurueshme.

 Nervozizmi e mospranimi i 3 korrikut është një problem i madh i mentalitetit te errët,  që në radhë te pare nuk pranon parimin bazë të funksionimit të demokracisë, votën, e rregullin bazë të funksionimit të saj ,që është qeverisja e mazhorancës. Por, kjo është vetëm njëra anë , me të cilën mua më ka rënë përgjegjësia për tu përballur kohët e fundit. 

Gjatë këtij viti kam parë në sallën e parlamentit gjëra që një mendje normale, racionale nuk mund ti kapë. Kam parë ish-ministra, që i bien me grushte bankave,që ngrihen në këmbë pa ditur përse-në, që i drejtohen foltores dhe fillojnë ta tundin atë.   Këta janë ish-ministra, që unë sia kisha mësuar as emrin, sepse në legjislacionet e mëparshme skishin folur kurrë, por unë i kam falur.  Kam kaluar shumicën e seancave ku pakica nuk e dinin përse ishin, çfarë rend dite kishte, çfarë ligji do të diskutonin. Ato dinin vetëm një gjë. Byroja Politike kishte vendosur ,që seanca do të bllokohej, se nuk duhej të lejohej kalimi i ligjeve,se sduhej lejuar reforma, se sduhej të hapte gojën mazhoranca.  Une e di, se reformat nxisin debate, por  kurrë  bllokime, kurrë bojkotime. Pse nuk merremi vesh per reformat? Pse ndahemi kaq egër tek keto?  Ne dhe BE i shohin ato si harta e rrugës, si e vetmja shpresë  e integrimit dhe e mirëqenies, kurse disa si arsye e fortë për të mos lejuar, per t'u bllokuar. Kjo po, mua me trishton. Kjo po, krijon konflikt të fortë madje.

 E megjithatë nuk kam fajësuar  kurrë brenda meje grupin Parlamentar te pakicës, Shumicën prej tyre unë i njoh prej vitesh. Disa prej tyre janë personalitete. Disa nuk e çuan veten në diskreditim por dhe ata që u urdhëruan, asnjëherë më parë skishin patur të tilla sjellje. Por pastaj erdhi dita e bilbilave, e burive, që shkulën bulçitë e atyre që I  frynin. Dhe jo një ditë, as dy, as tre, por muaj te tërë. Por, këto banalitete nuk mund të më pengonin që unë  të kaloja nene, ligje marrëveshje, konventa e rezoluta. Shumë opinionistë shkruan se bllokimi e bilbilat i Shkurt-Majit të 2006-tës synonin që Shqipëria të mos nënshkruante MSA-në. Por unë kurrë nuk desha ta besoja këtë.

Përsëri, nuk i ve faj grupit parlamentar të opozitës. Nuk i fajësova as kur filluan të shkulnin priza, të prishin kompjuterët, të këputnin linjat elektronike, ti suleshin administratës. Jo se jam e pa limit. Jo se brenda meje nuk revoltohesha, nuk trishtohesha. Jo, jo, askush më shumë se unë nuk dëshiron mbarëvajtjen e seancave.  Askush më shumë se unë nuk ëndërronte që parlamenti të bëhej më civil. Jo se nuk trishtohesha, vecanerisht nga bojkoti, përkundrazi. Por, të gjitha keto më benë më të vendosur kundër vandalizmës, banalitetit, fjalëve   e gjesteve  te urrejtjes. Jo se jam e hekurt, jo. Edhe une prej mishi e gjaku jam, por  detyra qe e konsideroj mision, më imponon durim e qetësi.  Per më teper,  unë nuk e njoh urrejtjen. Për të gjitha këto më akuzoni se jam e ashpër, duke e ngatërruar ashpërsinë me vendosmërinë. Pse mbështes reformat më akuzoni, më sulmoni, hidheni mbi tryeza, fluturoni mbi karrige, thyeni mikrofona, shani, fyeni, thyeni e tentoni të pushtoni Parlamentin.  U ulët mbi karriget tona duke treguar me gjeste në mënyrë inkoshiente se ju nuk e pranuat kurrë  3-Korrikun.

Dhe tani dua tju rrëfej, pse unë sju akuzoj ju. Sepse, arkitekti, regjisori, inspiruesi nuk jeni ju. Jo, është vetëm kryetari juaj. E unë sot akuzoj Edi Ramën, për çdo gjë të turpshme të pa precedent, gjatë  këtij viti në parlament. Ai nuk e pranoi kurrë faktin se ai ishte jashtë këtyre mureve e ca te tjerë brenda. Ai nuk mund të pranonte që këtu flitej për ligje, se ai nuk e përmend kurrë fjalën ligj. Ai nuk mund të lejonte kurrë që këtu të flitej për reforma sepse ne sduhej t'i ndërmernim ato, prandaj si vetë, një vit më parë me megafon, j'ua sygjeroj juve ta imitoni atë bori. Unë akuzoj, kete antikomunist, kryetarin e Partisë së Enver Hoxhës, sepse, ai urdhëron bllokimin e seancave, sepse këtu në këtë sallë nuk duhej të flitej për program qeveritar , sepse siç pohoi vetë dy javë më parë ai nuk ka një të tillë për vete. Unë di, se ky kryetar, që s'u bë kurrë de facto, ju shan, ju këlthet ,ju terrorizon sesi ju, mund të lejoni një zonjë që të drejtojë 140 burra.  

Unë akuzoj ketë njeri krize per këtë. Unë akuzoj njeriun që prej një viti ka vetëm një axhendë, të nxisë tensione, të bllokojë,  të krijojë konflikt, të përdhosë parlamentin , të përbaltë keshtu sovranin. Jo, ketë nuk mund ta pranoja kurrë. Ndaj, kam mbrojtur parlamentarizmin, kam mbrojtur vendimet e parlamentit për ti qëndruar përgjegjësise të madhe që më eshte  dhënë për të mos lëshuar në principet e besimet e mia. Në çdo kohë, në çdo fjali kam synuar vetëm të shpëtoj parlamentin nga përbaltja. Jam lutur Zotit. O Zot më jep  forcë që të përballoj njerëzit  që duan të nxijnë  jo thjeshtë këtë sallë, po synojnë të përbaltin, kombin tim. Unë di të them një gjë, që një 1-vit në ketë  parlament me gjithë vështiresitë  e krijuara kemi kaluar ligje të rëndësishme, bazë të reformave  të jashtëzakonshme, që një vend mund t'i kalojë në 15-20 vjet. Per kete kemi marrë, urimet e njerezve te ndershem. Po per këtë vendosmeri, jo timen, por të shumicës, morëm një vlerësim special nga KE-ja, që thoshte se: Roli i parlamentit si institucion qendror, politik është rritur në vazhdimesi e jo vetem kaq, por edhe teknikisht, pra ne jeten e përditshme parlamentare, Kuvendi ka rritur efektivitetin dhe transparencën. E për këtë jam  shumë Krenare. Unë dua të falenderoj shumicën e deputetëve që me qetësi e durim më mbështetën në këtë detyrë të vështirsuar nga ai, që është jashtë ketij institucioni, nga ai që snjeh parlamentin, që nuk ka idenë e procedurave parlamentare, nga ai që nuk do të dijë çfarë do të thotë shtet  e aq më pak shtet  ligjor; nga ai që nuk pranon përpjekjet, anti korrupsionin, që nuk duron shkatërrimin e bandave, me atë që tallet me të varfrin , me atë që për individualizmin e tij, të vet personal tenton të shkel mbi  sovranin, mbi kombin, por, po aq dhe mbi partinë, kryetar i të cilit ai tenton të bëhet. E ju sot më akuzoni sepse unë mbroj principet e bindjet e mia. Pse them me zë të lartë atë që shumë  prej jush e thotë me zë të ulët, pse ngrihem e them se shteti në disa segmente është ende I kapur, pse nuk pajtohem me korrupsionin, sistemin e kleptokracisë, pse nuk  mbroj vjedhjen, pse jam e ashpër me krimin, pse  nuk bashkëpunoj me  avokatët e këtyre të fundit. 

Ju më çudisni!

 Ju mendoni se unë kam frikë  nga ai që ju quani Mocion. E kjo duhet të më mbyllë gojën? Ju më bëni presion me postin  e Kryetarit dhe kjo ju duket e majftueshme që unë të cedoj. Ju më sulmoni e hakrroheni me dhunën verbale dhe me kete  shpresoni  se kjo më lëkund? Gaboni shumë kolegët e mi. Ai Mocion i juaj  që duhet të më rrëzoj e sepse  unë them çfarë mendoj, seps unë bëj se çfarë besoj ,më kujton nenin -55 të kushtetutës të Enver Hoxhës. Ju nuk e dini . Por do tua them sot, për atë nen e kushtetute nga tre pjesetaret e familjes sime ,dy ,vetëm 30 vjeç u dënuan me pushkatim, vetëm se kishin studjuar jashtë e nuk pajtoheshin pikerisht me të. Ai  nen e ajo  kushtetutë , bëri që babai im themelues i bankes së shtetit këtu në Tiranë të dëbohej nga kryeqyteti e të përfundonte hamall në një fabrikë. Ai nen , ajo kushtetutë, që s'donte të lejonte jo vetem  të flisja por as të mendoja bëri që kur isha 18-vjeç të më internonin për të punuar jashtë qytetit tim  ,të mos më jepte të drejtën e studimit (edhe pse nuk kisha asnje nëntë) e të mos ulesha në bankat e shkollës, kur ai që firmos sot mocionin, ishte minister arsimi i diktatures. Unë nuk kam  folur kurrë shumë për këto gjëra, e nuk dua të vazhdoj më tej as sot. Por më besoni se jam rritur në një ambjent kur dikur kishim qenë shumë të pasur për tu kthyer nga ajo kushtetutë, që ju doni te ktheni , ndër familjet më të varfëra. Vij nga një ambjent ku gjyshëra, e bijtë e tyre kanë parë majat më të larta të politikës sikurse edhe burgje e pushkatime, por në principe besimet e tyre nuk I kanë lëshuar kurrë. I thashë këto për tiu kujtuar se çfarëdo që të bëni, në 101- mocione e stër mocione unë kurrë nuk lëviz asnjë presje nga ajo që kam thënë. Përkundrazi, kam një vetëdije më të thellë për të vazhduar edhe më me vendosmëri, e për t'u thënë me zë të lartë se: Presidenti me dekretin e tij të mos shkarkimit të prokurorit ka inkurajuar   krimin e korrupsionin. Me ate  dekret ai  firmosi per te mos njohur sovranin. Shumë e rende z. president, një incident I rëndë historik, dite e trishtueshme ,që  konfirmoi se sa rezistencë ka në zyrat e shtetit për të vënë në jetë 3- Korrikun. Ju them me bindjen me te plotë se qeveria e gjygjsorit, qe eshte KLD-ja,  është përgjegjësja e pare e situates se frikshme te korrupsionit ne gjygjsor, ju them me ze te larte qe ta degjoni mire se jam e lemerisur qe presidenti nuk pranon te marre ne konsiderate dosjet e frikeshme te institucioneve te shtetit mbi rrethanat e frikshme te nje gjykatese,e jo vetem kaq.por ne tv kerkon votimin e saj per ne gjykaten e lartë. Ndaj  unë ju them sonte këtu, se shkaqet që ju tentoni ti shisni kundër meje janë aq sa të pa vërteta, aq edhe qesharake, por qe mua vetem me nderojne. Ju përsëri harroni se ajo kërkesë e juaj, ruhet e depozitohet, e shpejt edhe do të botohet, por më besoni do ju vijë turp nesër që akuzoni Kryetaren e Parlamentit, se paskam folur.  Por pika më absurde e kërkesës tuaj, eshte ajo qe më akuzon se paskam emëruar anëtarët e; KQZ, KRTSH, KDRTSH, KLD etj. Çdo emërim që bëhet, çdo shkarkim që realizohet, çdo ligj që diskutohet, çdo rezolute që vlerësohet kryhet permes  procedurave në Parlament. Vetëm permes inisiativës ligjvënëse të qeverisë, ose të deputetëve, e pastaj votohet nga shumica e caktuar. Kryetari i Kuvendit vetëm firmos çdo gjë, që vetëm seanca aprovon. 

Kryetari ka vetëm një votë, por ka dhe një detyrë, të firmosë vendimin e shumicës, madje edhe kur vota e tij mund te jete ndryshe.  Kjo është detyra ime. E unë e kam bërë e do e bëj. Pastaj, ju edhe harroni. Ju akuzoni per KKRT- sikur ky problem doli vetëm sot, por harroni ju se 8 vjet me pare z.Arbnori hyri ne greve urie per ta shpetuar ate nga kapja; a nuk skuqeni pak ,që me akuzoni pikerisht per ate , për të cilën BE-ja na përgëzon?

Ju me akuzoni per KLD.Turp. Frikë, që e mbroni KLD. Unë nuk hesht për të. Maja, e shtyllës bazë të shtetit, që është e kapur e unë të mbyll gojën Kurrë.!  Këtu do jem, prapë nën mocion, prapë për të njëjtat arsye. E po ju a përsëris, kryetarja e parlamentit është ngritur e do të ngrihet për të mbrojtur vendimet e sovranit. E ju  që më akuzoni për këtë, ju them se vetëm më nderoni, sepse më akuzoni se bëj detyrën,sepse me akuzoni se mbroj standartet.,sepse jam me reformat e BE. Kjo më bën të ndjehem krenare. Ketu eshte edhe pakenaqesia juaj.Po,po,sepse: Ajo qe per ne dhe BE-në eshte reforme, per ju eshte cmontim, uzurpim; Ajo  qe per ne e BE-në eshte lufte kundër trafiqeve, per ju eshte terror policor ndaj qytetareve te ndershem; Ajo që për ne e BE-në është frymëmarrje e nxitje e profesionalizmit në KDRTSH, për ju është gllabërim i medias; Ajo që për ne e BE-në është reformë në drejtësi për të shkaterruar lidhjet e tij me krimin, për ju është prekje e pavarësisë. Madje edhe ajo që për në e BE-në është vlerësuar se parlamenti ka bërë përmirësime në aplikimin teknik të rregullores, për ju është shkelje e kësaj të fundit.

Ju e dini po aq mirë sa unë se kërkesa juaj jo  vetëm nuk qëndron në këmbë, por as në gjunjë.Kete e di edhe parlamenti rinor dhe cdo senat i shkollave tetevjecare. 

Unë ,nuk kam menduar perpara se do isha ne ate post,e aq me pak se do shihja ca vulgaritete, që lanë të çuditur botën, e po kështu as fëmijët e mi. Por nuk zgjodha heshtjen e as konformizmin, sepse interesi i vendit duhet të dalë gjithnjë  para çdo komoditeti personal. Pastaj, unë nuk kam qënë kurrë një ikse, nuk jam shmangur kurrë ditëve të palumtura. E këtë e kam bërë me sensin e thellë të peshës së përgjegjësisë.E kam bere ne emer te principeve ,te atyre parimeve pas te cilave kam rendur edhe kur isha 15, apo 25 vjec. Por me vete kam ndjerë se kam edhe mbështetjen e shqipëtarëve që  turpërohen po aq sa unë me dhunimet, bllokimet, thirrjet e ulta, bojkotimet, shpifjet, e atij që duke zbardhur dhëmbët, para televizionit që jep direkt këto skena vazhdon të dirigjojë përpjekjet për të mos lejuar seanca normale. Por, në të njëjtën kohë unë, e konsideroj vehten se kam qënë e privilegjuar që jam vënë në ca prova, që nuk jam dorëzuar, para përpjekjeve për të ndaluar ecjen përpara të reformave të duhura, që nuk jam friksuar, kur si në një spital të marrësh, burrat hidheshin pa ditur për ku? Për këtë une tregoj me gisht vetem  atë ,që i nxihej fytyra kur shqipëria nënshkroi MSA, atë që urdhëroi të  pushtoje Parlamentin ditën që kuvendi do të kalonte buxhetin shtesë, ditën kur mazhoranca po kthente në mbi 500 mil $ të fituara nga antikorrupsioni, në rrugë, ne vende pune,në shkolla, kanalizime, kabina elektrike ,pensione etj . Atë që gënjen me paftyrësi mbi sfidën e mijëvjecarit  .

 Unë akuzoj, ATE,që e urren partinë, kryetar i së ciles thotë se është, që për një vit, nuk lejoi grupin opozitar parlamentar të diskutonte të paktën një herë për rrogat, të pyeste nje herë për pensionet, të interesohej për legalizimet,per rrugët, për shkollat....Unë nuk gjej fajtor tjetër veç ATIJ, që përbuz grupin e vet, e Për këtë,  e katandisi opozitën, në një grup që për në vit nuk solli  në këtë seancë qoftë edhe 1 amendament. Me falni, keni bërë një amendament per komisionin hetimor të pasurive te politikaneve, biles edhe e keni votuar,por te nesërmen nuk e njohët dhe e bojkotuat.

Unë nuk ia fal kurrë Atij bllokimin që i bëri dhe po i bën reformës zgjedhore.

-   Unë ndjej vetëm përbuzje për thirrjen që i bën grave të grupit te tij për të sulmuar kryetaren e parlamentit.

-   Unë kam vetëm neveri për më tepër se TI, të gjitha  këto I bën dhe pastaj  fshihesh, si frikacak, vogël, i pa burrë.

Në  gjithë këto vite që unë jam në Parlament duke kaluar në periudha të vështira të këtij tranzicioni, unë kam luftuar për atë që unë kam  besuar.

Jam përpjekur të bëj më të mirën nga detyrat që më janë ngarkuar, kam synuar të mbaj me dinjitet  përgjegjësitë që më janë besuar. Shumë herë kam patur sukses, disa herë nuk ja kam arritur qëllimit por gjithmon si  njeriu që është në arenë, herë me entuziazëm, herë me dhimbje por gjithnjë me pasion e devotshmëri të paktën  kam tentuar pa harruar te shkuaren te shikoj nga e ardhmja. J.Topalli kupton se ku ju kerkoni te shkoni. E si une shumë te tjerë. Unë këtu jam, këtu do jem.  Pas 3 muajsh këtu do jem përsëri për mocionin  e tretë. E  pres me kënaqësi, këtu do jem në cilëndo ditë apo ore kur tiu urdheroje Ai, përsëri këtu do jem për tiu thënë shumë gjëra të tjera. Por një gjë dua tiu them tani. Harrojeni  45-ën; Harrojeni 97-tën. Kurrë më. Që prej 8 dhjetorit të 90-tës, Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët nuk varen me nga firmat tuaja, qofshin ato mbi ekspertiza, denime me vdekje, pretenca prokurorësh, apo varianti me modern i tyre ... mocionet. 

Shqipëria e shqiptarët kanë firmosur tjetër gjë, ato janë firmëtarë fisnik,firmëtare të Europës. Ato kane firmosur marreveshjen e ëndrrës së tyre, marreveshjen e qënies së tyre me Europën.Shqiperia po ecën përpara dhe do vazhdojë, madje edhe me ju brenda.

 Jozefina Topalli       

55

----------


## bucki

oboboooooboooo   te lumte  jozefine  :kryqezohen:  

vetem ashtu   deri sa tua futesh  kambet  ne nje  cizme  soci - ve


votoj Topallin  per  " kryetare   te    Shqiprise"

----------


## kolombi

Ka fol me shpirt Znj Topalli.Duhet te ngrihen dhe zera te tjere,te vrare,interrnuar,frikesuar,terrorrizuar,per tu treguar se nuk kerkojme hakmarrje,por drejtesi,e mbi te gjitha nuk HARROJME 45-vjecarin e gjakosur.
dhe kanibalet e kuq nuk rrojne dot pa gjak dhe pushtet,ndaj u mblodhen serisht ne nje Konference te re ne Peze,kur te pergatisin kushtet therasin edhe kallashet e Ferizajt.
Ndaj Jozefina ben mire qe flet.

----------


## goldian

me falni ju qe shkruani a jeni tan prej shkodret a?
se si shume po e mbeshtesni jozefinen
a po ju mbeshtesni pd edhe o burra ska rendesi vec te jete pjese e pd

----------


## ALBA

> me falni ju qe shkruani a jeni tan prej shkodret a?
> se si shume po e mbeshtesni jozefinen
> a po ju mbeshtesni pd edhe o burra ska rendesi vec te jete pjese e pd


Pse u dashke me ken te tan prej Shkodre me mbeshtet Zonjen Topalli apo si ?

Deri me sot nuk pashe njeri te fliste hapur si Zonja Topalli .
 Po ti analizosh resht per resht asgje gje nuk i bie poshte . 

I lumt asaj , dhe turp per gjithe socalistet bashk me Nard Ndoken i cili edhe mbreme tregoi se ka qene dhe eshte nje servil me dy fytyra  . Me sa di une Nard  Ndoka eshte antar e ketij forumi , dhe shpresoj qe ta lexoj kete shkrim .

Respekte per femren njesh te politikes Shqiptare .

Alba

----------


## goldian

respekte per ty alba
spo i bej koment postimit tend
te pershendes

----------


## miki_al2001

hallall.edhe here te tjera kjo zonje me ka rikujtuar atehere kur padashje mund ta kisha harruar ate qe ka bere sistemi komunist ne shqiperi.


per pak desh harrova tju them .nuk jam nga shkodra.

----------


## thorgal

> Ka fol me shpirt Znj Topalli.Duhet te ngrihen dhe zera te tjere,te vrare,interrnuar,frikesuar,terrorrizuar,per tu treguar se nuk kerkojme hakmarrje,por drejtesi,e mbi te gjitha nuk HARROJME 45-vjecarin e gjakosur.
> dhe kanibalet e kuq nuk rrojne dot pa gjak dhe pushtet,ndaj u mblodhen serisht ne nje Konference te re ne Peze,kur te pergatisin kushtet therasin edhe kallashet e Ferizajt.
> Ndaj Jozefina ben mire qe flet.


Po pra duhet te ngrihen shume te tjere e te flasin te flasin te flasin , e pastaj te thone se NE NUK E FUSIM NANON NE BURG , vazhdo edhe ti vella fol , mbushe faqen e forumit , se llafet na duhen shume neve, kanibalet e spiunet komunista le te mbeten te akuzuar vetem me llafe. 
Ja ku eshte Nikoll Lesi qe ka shkruar nje liber te tere per hajdutet , por s'paska njeri kohe ta coje ne gjykate si deshmimtar , s'paska njeri kohe ti nxjerre ato miliardat e Nanos Rames e Xhuvelit , perpara popullit e te na i tregoje ( se edhe pune e veshtire nuk eshte ), e ti coje ne gjykate ,  po per te bere gam gam paskeni kohe ju.
Mend ne koke o njerez radhen tjeter e mos votoni per komunistat kuq e blu.

----------


## Nina2065

Kisha me than vetem: Bravo Jozefina, duhet me u bo te tan bashke e me ja perplas atyreve  burralecave, se akoma mendojne se me ken femer nuk je e zonja, edhe nje here Bravo . bravo.Tamam nje Zonje e hekurt.  ( ketu nuk me duket se asht e rendesishme me than jam apo jo nga Shkodra).

----------


## goldian

pa asht e rendesishme sepse kishit me ken ma te ndergjegjsehm 
e skeni nevoje me na ba ironina nese ka mundesi

----------


## Nina2065

> pa asht e rendesishme sepse kishit me ken ma te ndergjegjsehm 
> e skeni nevoje me na ba ironina nese ka mundesi


 .... me vjen keq  GOLDIAN, por nuk e kisha per ironi, dhe ndjehem mjaft e ndergjegjshme, por tu e than se jena pre Shkodre, mos te duket se po flasim mire ose po e perkrahim Jozefinen si bashkeqytetare, ose ndoshta dum me ja rrit vlerat ne prej Shkodre, , besojse nuk kena me u keqkuptu si patriot qe jena, bye. :i qetë:

----------


## goldian

nina 
te kerkoj falje
no coment me

----------


## hope31

edhe une e mbeshtes znj. Topalli

e hapur ne ate qe mendon
e qarte ne ate qe thote
guximtare dhe e drejte ne ate qe ben


jo se eshte e pazevendesueshme
por ajo po e kryen funksionin e saj siç duhet 
dhe ajo do zevendesohet kur te vije momenti i duhur

----------


## babybell

Kjo grua eshte e admirueshme, sh fisnike. nga perkufizimi, partia e punes...socialistja, me falni, nuk ka per te pasur kurre njerez te tille.

----------


## Dita

Edhe vetem leximi mjafton qe te dridhesh nga forca e fjaleve ne kete fjalim. Personalitet i forte eshte znj.Topalli, shembull pozitiv demokracie e kulture per ate parlament, ku here pas here shfaqen dhe forma te neandertalizmit qe do cudisnin dhe antropologet me te suksesshem.

----------


## bucibuci

Me gjithe notat e nervozizmit qe shfaqen ne kete fjale te z.Toballi nuk i heq dot as presjen por vetem kapelen.Bravo i qofte.

----------


## Sa Kot

Pfff, kjo s'eshte asgje perpara Arta Dades dhe Ermelinda Meksit. Po te kapet me ato te dyja ngelet topalle me verte. :pa dhembe:

----------


## hajla

Pershendetje anetar/e te nderuar,pershendetje Shqipetar/e ne pergjithesi...flm,
me lejoni te jap nji koment ketu pran jushe....thjesht per nje deshire te madhe qe kam dhe ndjej ndaj femres shqiptare...ne pergjithesi...
e veqenarishte sot.
 Ndaj Zonjes me fam Jozefina Topalli. Shkodrane po?
me vjen mir shum...dhe,
Evlersoi shum lart karieren e saj si femer shqiptare qe eshte, me behet qefi shum,per fatin e saj qe ka arrijtur, ta gezoi postin me vete aftesin e saj, se jo ndoi mbeshtetje qe merr apo ka,nga vete vellezirit e saj,qoft individual,qoft dhe politikan.
te paktit jen,
ne vend se duhet te mburremi,kur ka vendi nje femer me fame.... ne perkundrazi e urrejm kte, dhe si per te bere te mundur se ajo mos te gezoi ne syte e saj ate qka e ka arrijtur,pra me te bukuren endrren e vet.

Natyrisht se nje shtete ka nevoi qe dhe femra shqiptare duhet te tregoi para botes aftesin e saj.
 Krahas me femrat e botes se civilizuar....
se pa qete, nuk keni ku te shkoni per nji integrim drejte evropes dhe botes.... kam frig se?
mos harroni se bota kete ekerkon,nga ju.....dhe ju mire e dini se ku jeni,
dhe mire e dini se ku keni ren?!
.... edhe sa kohe ju duhet,per tu kuptuar evropa dhe bota se kush jeni? dhe se qfare rolit kini per t'luajtur ne momentin e duhur,e kur ka nevoi,qdo qytetar/e per tu lidhur ngushte me civilizimin drejte botes.... ju nuk doni te dini mbi drejtesin e femres shqiptare???????kam frige se dhe boten do e befasoni mbi kte!
e kur ju nuk pranoni si te tille,per femren shqiptare qe te ket njohuri mbi politiken.
E qka presim nga te tjeret? sikur ata u dashka te na i vien ne rend gjithmon punet ton'a?!

e pse jo? mos te jete e lumtur nje femer shqiptare me arritjen e saj, te cilen askush nuk ia fal,por nga vete ajo,me njohurin, shkollen dhe kulturen....e pse jo mos ti tregoim botes se dhe femrat tona jan te shkathta dhe te zgjuara...
e deri kur duhet te shihet femra shqiptare me ni fanatizem fatal?!
e pse mos te jen te barabarta dhe keto me femren e botes te civilizuara dhe moderne...
e pse mos te ken te drejten e merituar.....deri kur duhet te mohohet e drejta e femres shqiptare...?!
a po mendoni se keni per tu integruar keshtu me vendet evropiane?"
une marr guzim te them se jo.
Perderi sa te hyp ne fuqi drejtesia dhe mose urrejtja ne mese veti,kam frige se nuk do kete ndryshime,dhe as qe pritet te ket.

 Flm,per mirekuptim...nga gjithe ata/o qe me lezoin pa ironi

Ju pershendes ne pergjithesi...

Hajla
Dardane

----------


## ELDORADO

*ne Ka Ndonje Zonje Qe  Te Shpartalloj Disa Burra Ne Politiken Shqiptare Ajo Eshte E Nderuara Jozefina Topalli
Ajo Ashte Njeri Nga Ku Duhet Marre Shembull 
Me Respekt Niku*

----------


## Aldo_west_83

Prandaj  un  jam  Feminist  i  Terbuar,  sepse  ka femra  si  Zonja. Jozefina Topalli.

----------

